# What composition would you like to see on youtube



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

I have a channel where i post classical music, so if there is a piece you wanted to hear/see on youtube, but you cant find it, i'll try to make the video, and post it

P.S channel link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevoCqXj8B87BRfv-Vek61g


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

*Cantus Articus in this version*









*Bach: Prelude for Lute in C minor, BWV 999 in this version*









*Dowland Lute works - Paul O'Dette* (I don't have a favourite, listen to the 5 cds and pick some. Really snoothing in the best way).


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

congratuations on advertising your copyright infringement channel that adds literally nothing of substance to the music other than a banal equalizer. Good job buddy


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank man for the love and the support.......ok where do i start
1) Music is is not copyrighted, the music it self is in the public domain, the performances are copyrighted, it just so happens that this performances are royalty free, the more you know
2) I know the video is not a masterpiece, but if you compare it to any other video with similar content, you have to admit that is hell of a lot better. I'm young, and i'm learning. The videos will get better over time, but you probably won't witness that 
i wish you a good day


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks for your response, i'll listen to it, and try to upload them as soon as possible


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

aw i didn't realize you used royalty free music. Either way, I dont see the point of your channel. Sorry about that


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

The point is that there are not a lot of channels, as a matter of fact, i think there is none, that upload quality content consistently, i agree that the quality is not there yet, but i'm working on that ! 
P.S it' funny how your tone changed instantly when you figured that you might be wrong  <3


----------



## jailhouse (Sep 2, 2016)

What do you mean not a lot of channels? you can search for almost any work on youtube and someone has uploaded it already. Many works can be found with the score synced up so you can follow along. Not to mention the 'artist - topic' channels that are basically youtube's version of spotify. Then theres...spotify and other streaming services.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Yeah and as a music enthusiast, you know that, but casual listeners that want to see all of the most popular pieces in one place, are going to have a hard time finding that. Plus you were talking that my video is lacking creativity, but if you look at other videos, its usually picture of the composer and music in the background. I just want to bring this type of music closer to our generation


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

mclassic said:


> I have a channel where i post classical music, so if there is a piece you wanted to hear/see on youtube, but you cant find it, i'll try to make the video, and post it
> 
> P.S channel link https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCevoCqXj8B87BRfv-Vek61g


Short piano pieces and concert arias.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Vivaldi's four seasons.


----------



## mclassic (Feb 28, 2017)

Just uploaded that  
Well not the whole piece, i'm going to upload it in parts , and than make it into playlist


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart piano concerto 21, Andante ("Elvira Madigan")


----------

